# The "Fill-in-the-blank" RIG scores big



## Brine (Feb 2, 2012)

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/71543/Possible-Tennessee-State-Record-Largemouth-Caught


----------



## Lennyg3 (Feb 2, 2012)

That IS a sportsman! Great story. I just wish more people would practice CPR.


----------

